# Goldie at 6 Weeks Old and 5 days training!



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Wow! One smart girl . You must be so proud of her.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG how incredibly CUTEEEE and SMARTTT I LOVE Goldie!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

He is sooo cute, I watched the video 5 times. Smart boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

What a smart and cute boy you have there!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's a brilliant little tad pole!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She is just so darling! Congratulations and remember to love her all her life.


----------



## MissFree (Aug 23, 2011)

VERY clever boy  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks for all the wonderful words. We are still working on perfecting things. Im not sure how old they should be when starting to learn commands but im taking it slow for now. I dont want to tire him out with it.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

What a smart boy, great job! 

just a touch of advice, making training easier for you, put the treat in the hand you're commanding with. such as sit, hold it in your left hand and raise it above his head and he'll sit..or with laying down hold your left hand with the palm down and treat in that hand and lower it to the floor. he'll lay down when he realizes that's where the treat it. it makes it SO much easier since they don't "understand" what we are saying yet. associating the hand signal and treat with the word. yeah buddy. you can get him to do anything. LOL.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a very cute and very smart boy you have.


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> just a touch of advice, making training easier for you,


Cheers  We are trying real hard to do everything right. We want him to grow into a dog that will fit in and not one that everyone sees and say "oh no he's coming over here."  I will start using your advice. It seems i have more to learn than Goldie  With a little research and help from the wonderful people here such as yourself im sure we will get there soon. Me and my wife are loving it here at the Forum.
Thanks again to you and the people who put this Forum together :wave:


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

glad i could help! we're getting ready to start advanced obedience, and i don't know what i'd do if it weren't for using hand signals! i barely even use words as commands other than 'here' and 'drop it.' so nice.

i'm glad you're enjoying the forum. i check here every day. always some type of advice i can use or ideas to try  post lots of pics & more videos soon!


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Its my first time training so all the help and tips i get will be super helpfu l . Ill post more vids once we have made some more progression.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job, little Goldie is such a doll!


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

For some weird reason its getting harder to keep him interested in "training time". It might be the treats.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

he is doing great but remember he will get bored very quickly so just train for a few minutes then leave him to play for a while then train for another few minutes 
he is such a cute little guy I shall look forward to your next video


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Yamanjazz said:


> For some weird reason its getting harder to keep him interested in "training time". It might be the treats.


 
I buy four different kinds of treats and switch them up every so often to keep them interested. He is very cute and it looks like you're doing a great job.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

you should only train for a little while at a time. he's still a baby and will get bored VERY quickly. i say 10-20 minutes training (at this age), then play time, nap time, then you can train more. the older he gets, the longer you can go, but don't expect him to go for a long time. he'll get bored no matter what age he is.

my obedience class is one hour, he has been in it since 10 weeks..and about half way through he'd start acting up or would fall asleep. now that he's older, it's not a problem until about the last 10 minutes of class. we aren't doing advanced until december, so i'm hoping he'll be a good boy for the entire class


----------



## Yamanjazz (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank to all your great input we are getting on great. In only a few days i have learned how to keep him interested without him getting tired. He lays down on command better and he has even learned to roll-over! We are all having a great time, Goldie even more than us


----------

